# iwconfig show wlan0 -> ifconfig not

## world

hello,

i want to get running my pcmcia wlan-card wpc54g v3.1 from linksys.

iwconfig show:

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=off   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

```

ifconfig show:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:e0:00:9b:a1:8c  

          inet addr:192.168.1.50  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2e0:ff:fe9b:a18c/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1625 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2316 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:1248779 (1.1 MiB)  TX bytes:298835 (291.8 KiB)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xc000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:184 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:184 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:13192 (12.8 KiB)  TX bytes:13192 (12.8 KiB)

```

iwlist show:

```

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

```

i installed the driver with b43-fwcutter

What i have forget?

world

----------

## world

I got it running  :Smile: 

So the driver was right installed, but i i had a mistake in my configuration

world

----------

## toralf

pls put a "[solved]" in front of the topic

----------

